# safe for female students?



## dahlia_ (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello!

I was browsing the forums and wondering if anyone could give me any helpful tips on moving to Cape Town--I'm a 21 year old asian female and I'm going to school at UCT. Should I try to live on campus or find a flat for myself elsewhere? Are motorcycles safe to have around or will i get run over by cars/it get stolen easily? All of this talk about crime has really scared me..and I'm starting to rethink whether or not it would be a good idea to go. I've previously lived in los angeles, taipei, and london so i'm not afraid of moving? 

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

dahlia_ said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was browsing the forums and wondering if anyone could give me any helpful tips on moving to Cape Town--I'm a 21 year old asian female and I'm going to school at UCT. Should I try to live on campus or find a flat for myself elsewhere? Are motorcycles safe to have around or will i get run over by cars/it get stolen easily? All of this talk about crime has really scared me..and I'm starting to rethink whether or not it would be a good idea to go. I've previously lived in los angeles, taipei, and london so i'm not afraid of moving?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!



Hi Dahlia, 

I read much of the same messages as you have when I was deciding to come to South Africa. The best advice I ever got was " Let it make you wiser and not afraid." So now I am passing this on to you. There are many people who live happy safe lives here. Keep doing your homework and trust in yourself.

I'm not able to address your Capetown Queries. Likely, someone will be able to shed some light on your specific questions. ...as to being scared- no, no, no, there is no power in fear.

Blessings,
~R


----------



## neuroloveaffair (Nov 16, 2009)

dahlia_ said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was browsing the forums and wondering if anyone could give me any helpful tips on moving to Cape Town--I'm a 21 year old asian female and I'm going to school at UCT. Should I try to live on campus or find a flat for myself elsewhere? Are motorcycles safe to have around or will i get run over by cars/it get stolen easily? All of this talk about crime has really scared me..and I'm starting to rethink whether or not it would be a good idea to go. I've previously lived in los angeles, taipei, and london so i'm not afraid of moving?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!



i was wondering, what field are you studying...was it difficult to be accepted?
im in the us (just graduated hs) and am desperately trying to get in to a medical program--but the information on applying is confusing
-bye


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dahlia,

This is a good place to start - Make sure you do your homework so you don't become a statistic.
File:Traffic related deaths - Road fatalities per capita.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Karl


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

dahlia_ said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was browsing the forums and wondering if anyone could give me any helpful tips on moving to Cape Town--I'm a 21 year old asian female and I'm going to school at UCT. Should I try to live on campus or find a flat for myself elsewhere? Are motorcycles safe to have around or will i get run over by cars/it get stolen easily? All of this talk about crime has really scared me..and I'm starting to rethink whether or not it would be a good idea to go. I've previously lived in los angeles, taipei, and london so i'm not afraid of moving?
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!


Be good alert always. The traffic is hectic, the Sa people are not the safest drivers, especially the taxi driver have a very bad rep.

But it is great living here with a lot of comming sence!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

never go as soon as the light turns green there is always sombody comming through on red


----------



## Bienkie (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi there

I stay in Stellenbosch which is about 45km from Cape Town. Cape Town is a beautiful city and like any other city one should be informed where to walk alone, and where not. I personally feel safe here, but will not walk alone after dark and crime is a problem, so one should always be alert and not for example leave personal belongings in one's car etc. A scooter might be fine - but yes, the traffic can be bad especially the taxi's. I see that you have lived all over the world - then I am sure you would be fine. The experience would be well worth the effort and I do believe UCT has a good reputation as a University. Let me know if you have any specific questions.

Bienkie


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Maybe you should read Charlene Smiths Blog on the Mail &Guardian Thoughtleader.
she is a well respected Journalist.
This a link to her column:
Thought Leader Charlene Smith Every 26 seconds a woman gets raped, it was my turn last Thursday night


----------

